# "Tag am Meer" mit den fantastischen Vier... [Proudly Presenting: Tourgedicht No.1]



## madbull (6. August 2004)

*
Tag am Meer mit den fantastischen Vier*

oder:

*Ex Moloch ad diem perfectum*

*1*

Der Sonntag hat schon längst begonnen,
Die Nacht war kurz, Erwachen früh,
Die Träume fort   im Tag zerronnen,
Der Held steht auf, nicht ohne Müh

Die Sonne lacht ihm ins Gesichte,
Ein Gähnen noch, dann ist er auf.
Im ersten frühen Morgenlichte
Beginnt der Gschichte hehrer Lauf.

Sofort, vor allen andren Pflichten,
Besteigt er gschwind den weißen Stahl,
Trainieren will er nicht  mitnichten!
Das macht er nie  ach wie fatal.








An Faltern noch vorbeigefahren,
Entfleucht gerad der Samstag Nacht,
Erreicht er den in langen Jahren
So feingeschliffnen Sand  geschafft!







Die Körbe warten, nein, sie lauern,
Auf Menschenscharen, Bienen gleich.
Gar bittrer Honig, lässts mich schauern,
Ich springe in den leeren Teich.









*2*

Der Moloch hat sie ausgespien,
Vier wackre Reiter konnten fliehn.
Irgendwann ist es geschafft:
Am Ziele angekommen
Entdecken sie mit Wonnen
Führer Madbull  voller Kraft.







Als einzig weiblich holder Engel,
Wie güldne Blüt' auf zartem Stengel,
Voller Mut im harten Tross;
Gekommen, viel zu wagen, 
Und niemals zu verzagen,
Sattelt ouchylove ihr Ross.







Der zweite, gleichwohl platte Recke
Entsteigt des Wagens vordrer Ecke.
Platt von gestern  platt das Haupt 
Mit Ananas, Melonen,
so würd er uns belohnen:
Rabbit: Japans Go geraubt!







Die Nummer Drei in dieser Runde, 
Und seines Chefes bester Kunde:
Trenga Wamst und Trenga Ross.
Zum Ziele aufgesessen:
Sein Waterloo vergessen!
Bruchpilot Alan im Tross












Den Ruf des weißen Bandes hörend,
Ihn maidengleich von fern betörend,
Djinges ist die wackre Vier.
Was hatte er zu kämpfen:
Sein Pferd, das wollt nicht dämpfen -
Klappert nur! Was hilft? Ein Bier!







Die Hölle, die die Vier verließen, 
wo so viel Blut und Tränen fließen:
Haut, auf Asphalt weggebrannt,
Das Gummi, qualmend, sterbend,
Metall und Körper, berstend,
Sport pervers  oft Krieg benannt






​


----------



## madbull (6. August 2004)

*3*

Vor den grünen, braunen Zielen
stand der Weg durch wimmelnd Schar.
Doch der Held, ganz wild aufs Spielen,
kennt die Streck im Schlafe gar.

Hauch von Holz, ein Duft von Leben,
Flecken warmen, weichen Lichts.
So viel kann die Welt uns geben,
Abseits alles Menschen-Nichts







Einmal noch den Wald verlassen
Letzter Blick auf blaue Bucht.
Heute wolln wir keine Massen, 
Frönen unsrer Wege-Lust.







Blatt und Stamm, und Schlamm und Erde,
Puls der Zeit  wir tauchen ein
Strömen, einer blutgen Herde
Gleich durch Adern in dem Hain.







Pause, Seeblick, Seelen baumeln
Hingestreckt auf dichtem Gras.
Keiner wird hier, heute taumeln 
 Einger Trupp - mit selbem Maß!







Weiter, treten, rauf und runter,
Schmalste Pfade flink beglückt,
Manche Kante hält uns munter,
Keiner da, der denkt: Verrückt!







Weiter gehts auf diese Weise;
Immer näher kommt der Wald, 
Der, so schmal und wild, so greise,
Bikerherz sofort sich krallt.







Laub, seit Jahren schon gelegen,
Unterholz, kaum Pfad in Sicht,
Wurzeln, Löcher auf den Wegen,
Riesebusch  wir lieben dich!







Immer schneller  ausgespieen 
Landen wir zur großen Rast,
Trank und Speisen  Kraft, geliehen,
Weiter, dies ist keine Mast!







Irgendwann  ein kleines Wäldchen,
Pferde schufen hier die Streck,
Was passiert da unsrem Heldchen?
Rammt nen Stumpf und liegt im Dreck!







Straß nun, hässlich, Feind der Stolle,
Doch sie bringt uns schnell zum Meer.
Trotzdem ewges Hingerolle,
Endlich dann: Der Schluss vom Teer...







Steiles Ufer, Fahrt am Abgrund,
Dann hinab zum Eisenross.
Staunend, gar mit offnem Munde,
Schiebt und trägt und schwitzt der Tross.












Nun die Stadt ganz schnell umfahren,
Alle scheinen hier zu sein,
Lästig, wie verdorbne Waren,
Nichts als bloßer, hohler Schein.







Endlich  nach den Menschenmassen,
Brodtner Ufer  wir sind da!
Wellen, Wind und Aussicht lassen
Alle Sinne schreien: JA!












Besser geht kein Tag zu Ende,
Baden noch, und Essen dann.
Fast so gut wies Gfühl der Lende,
Tag: Perfekt! Und sag mir: Wann
Ich wiederkommen kann

​
Alle Bilder gibt es hier und hier (bei letzterem Link im Haupt-Benutzeralbum - also eventuell ein paar Seiten weiterklicken, falls noch Bilder in diesem dazugekommen sein sollten in der Zwischenzeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (6. August 2004)

Mensch, das waren noch Zeiten als ich für die Fantas gearbeitet hab! Andreas "Bär" Läsker hätte seine wahre Freude an Deiner Dichtungskunst gehabt.

 Sehr schön, sehr schön mein lieber Madbull! Das weckt doch die Sehnsucht nach Me(e)(h)r!

 Grüsse an die Waterkant!

 Janus


----------



## Rabbit (6. August 2004)

Meik, sehr schön Du hast getextet hier,
im Gedanken fuhr ich gar noch mal,
am lauen Sommerabend bei einem Bier,
die Strecke ab zum zweiten mal. 

Danke für die Tour, für das Gedicht und deine Wahl der Bilder, die diesen Tag sehr schön wiederspiegeln.
Ich habe mir dann erlaubt noch ein weiteres Bild einzufügen, das hatte ich nicht mit hochgeladen, paßt aber sehr schön zu der betreffenden Strophe


----------



## Alan (6. August 2004)

Seeehr schön geschrieben. Ich bin begeistert! Vielen Dank für den herrlichen Sonn(en)tag. 

Bis denne

Det


----------



## trillian (6. August 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hauch von Holz, ein Duft von Leben,
> Flecken warmen, weichen Lichts.
> So viel kann die Welt uns geben,
> Abseits alles Menschen-Nichts?



schöner hats schon lange keiner mehr gesagt...
Madbull - das war wunderschön!!! Meine Bewunderung für diese Schilderung! 

trillian, dietiefdenHutzieht,hättesiedenneinenauf


----------



## Keili (7. August 2004)

Sehr sehr fein gemacht!! Große deutsche Dichtkunst!
Zu was einem ein schöner Tag auf dem Rad doch alles inspirieren kann.

 Keili


----------



## djinges (7. August 2004)

im spieglein
hats den schein
da zu sein
doch trägsts hinaus
dann wird was draus
da freut es sich
im sonnenlicht
das .....

 ....hat spass gemacht


----------

